# Polyester vs Epoxy??



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Why type when someone else already has...

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/casey/17.htm


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The polyester is cheaper for a reason, it's usually used for popping plugs from a mold and covered with gelcoat or something to make it waterproof. Go with Epoxy for repairs, it's completely waterproof from the start. 
I've got alot of experience with interlux brightside, if you plan on beaching or fishing shallow water I'd go with perfection cause the brightside isn't very durable. but it is easy to repair when it rubs off.
Thats my take on it.


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome link Brett, thanks man. Looks like i'll use epoxy to be safe. 

How durable would you say the brightside is firecat? You can't scratch it off with your fingernail can you? I figure if I need to touch up the keel ever couple years its no biggie. Hell, who see's the keel anyway ;D Im not really looking to get fancy with this thing. I dont think the perfection is going to save the exterior of my boat from oysters.. Unless its some really good stuff? If I can get a decent paint job on her for 100ish, im doing good. 

Will a quart cover a 15' HiSi?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome Flip...

Photos Pleeeze ...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The brightside won't scratch off that easily, but the first time you beach it will basically be half gone. Also if you drop a can of soda or something in the boat it might gash it. It's not bad for simple projects, but follow the directions and put on atleast 2-3 coats plus primer. I painted the outside of my old highsider with about a quart, if your doing inside and out I'd get 2


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome Flip.

Where are you located? I have a few gallons here and would give some to you if your local.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Those one part paints like Brightside can scratch and peel right off easily.
They're a softer paint since they're non-catalyzed.
Definitely go with Perfection.


----------

